# USB Mikrofon auf XLR Mischpult bringen



## Sandercrab (8. September 2014)

Hallöchen!

Ich habe bei mir ein Samson G-Track, welches per USB mit dem Computer verbunden wird. 
Jetzt hatte ich die Idee, mir mal ein XLR Mischpult zuzulegen und wollte da gerne mein Mikrofon drüber steuern.

Geht sowas mit irgendeinem Adapterkabel oder Adapter? 

Wäre sehr froh über antworten!

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2014)

Da würde ich eher das Mikrofon tauschen.  Ich kenne kein Mischpult, das einen USB-Eingang hat. 


Kleine persönliche Frage:  Wie ist denn das G-Track?  Das habe ich schon seit zwei Jahren im Auge, finde aber recht wenig Meinungen dazu.


----------



## Sandercrab (15. September 2014)

Also das G-Track ist wirklich sehr gut, es hat einen sehr klaren Sound der Stimme und auch relativ viel Bass.

Das kleine Audio Interface ist auch gut.

Deswegen würde ich ungern das Mikrofon tauschen 

Wie heißt denn dieses Mischpult?

Gruß

Edit: Wenn du genauer den Sound des Mikros hören willst kannst du ja mal auf YouTube nach dem Mikrofon suchen


----------



## azurether (16. September 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher das Mikrofon tauschen.  Ich kenne kein Mischpult, das einen USB-Eingang hat.


 

In deinem USB-Mikrofon ist schon ein A/D-Wandler integriert, ein Adapter von USB auf XLR würde wieder einen D/A-Wandler benötigen. Wenn du das Mischpult per USB anschließt, dann wird das Signal insgesamt dreimal umgesetzt. Bei jedem Umsetzen können Informationen verloren gehen, deshalb empfehle ich dir eindeutig ein Mikrofon zu benutzen, dass du analog (per XLR-Stecker) mit deinem Mischpult verbinden kannst.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. September 2014)

Daher gibt es auch gar kein Mischpult mit USB Eingang für ein Mikrofon, ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sandercrab (16. September 2014)

Ahh ok dann lass ich's erstmal weiter über USB laufen.

Welches XLR Mikrofon könntet ihr mir empfehlen und welches Mischpult?

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (16. September 2014)

Kommt ganz aufs Budget drauf an


----------



## Sandercrab (16. September 2014)

Insgesamt ca. 120€ wenns möglich wäre.
Vielleicht etwas mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2014)

Dann bleib lieber beim Samson G Track... XLR Mikro + Mischpult für 120 Euro wird dich nicht zufriedenstellen.


----------



## Sandercrab (17. September 2014)

Ab wieviel würde ich denn beides bekommen?

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2014)

Soll denn noch etwas anderes an das Mischpult dran?
Was erhoffst du dir von einem Mikrofon + Mischpult ggü. USB?


----------



## Sandercrab (17. September 2014)

Ja, mein Headset natürlich und mein PC.

Ich erhoffe mir von dem Mischpult, dass ich hakt nen Equilizer habe ubd meine "Stimme" verstellen kann.

Das Mikrofon sollte einfach relativ gut sein ^^.

Gruß


----------



## BenRo (17. September 2014)

Vielleicht doofe Frage: Kriegt man das Stimme verstellen nicht auch auf Softwareseite hin? Oder ist das ne Schnapsidee?


----------



## Sandercrab (17. September 2014)

Ich denke schon, jedoch müsste ich aus dem Spiel raus "Tabben" und das will ich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2014)

Man stellt den Stimmenverzerrer in der Software ein und startet das Spiel...


----------



## Sandercrab (17. September 2014)

Nein ich meine Höhen, Mitten und Tiefen verstellen während man spielt

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (18. September 2014)

Sandercrab schrieb:


> Nein ich meine Höhen, Mitten und Tiefen verstellen während man spielt
> 
> Gruß


 
Nach dem Grund frag ich lieber nicht 

Wenns nur für bisschen rumspielen ist, kannst du dir 'n XLR Mikro für 60-80 Euro kaufen (was dann etwa gleichwertig zur jetzigen Lösung wäre) und 'n billiges Mischpult.
Deine Intention scheint ja nicht so ernst zu sein... So ab 200-300 Euro würde man akzeptable Lösungen bekommen.


----------



## Sandercrab (25. September 2014)

So ich habe mich dazu entschlossen ein neues Mikrofon + Mischpult zu kaufen.

Für beides zusammen ca. 200€ wären ok.

Gruß


----------

